
Show HN: Devilbox – all-purpose dockerized l[ae]m[ph]p stack for web development - everythingcli
https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox
======
everythingcli
Hi hackernews,

currently just merged __HHVM __and __MySQL 8.0 __support.

If you have any critics, feedback, suggestions or wishes please let me know.

